# Smoked Salmon For Canning w/ qview



## tacman (Jul 25, 2009)

Start with the freshest ingrdients available....



Give thanks and ask the Lord to multiply your efforts....



Brine it....



Wait for it to glaze ( a fan really speeds this process up in cooler climates)...



Load it on top of the smoker for cold smoking....



Cover and smoke for about 1/12 - 2 hours......



Can... and enjoy salmon loaf, patties, casseroles, dip and sandwiches (substitue smoked salmon for tuna) all winter long...YUM!


----------



## austin (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks great!!!  Thanks for sharing.  Any info on your canning process/liquid?  :) enjoy your bounty


----------



## george (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks great. I am smoking Salmon today but don't have that much. I wish I did. I love Smoked Salmon. What brine did you use?


----------



## got14u (Jul 25, 2009)

man that's awsome...and i to echo the question of more details on your brine and whole process ????


----------



## salmonclubber (Jul 25, 2009)

Tacman 

great bunch of coho all that canned fish makes me hungry i cant wait until my boat get fixed so i can load up my smoker great job i will be canning some pinks later this fall


----------



## tacman (Jul 25, 2009)

For smoked salmon, we usually just top the jar off with water as we do not want to detract from the natural smoke flaver and brine ingredients.

For regular canned salmon, all we use is Spicy V-8 juice and four or five "Hot" jalepeno slices on top. Comes out perfectly seasoned and not real hot (spicy) at all.

As for canning....let the canners purge (steam flowing from top) for about 15 minutes.... watch pressure gauge carefully and try not to exceed 11 lbs. psi.... Once you have reached 10 lbs psi, cook for 110 minutes (wide mouth pint size jars).... you can release pressure by manually moving the weight a little bit during if it gets to high....but always try to control your pressure by adjusting the heat source rathr than releasing.

When cooling.....turn of the heat and let the pressure and heat dissipate naturally without removing the weight....cooling the jars too quickly can cause them to break.

Once the pressure cooker has cooled off enough to remove the lid, remove jars and place them on a towel to cool (takes a LONG time).

Before long, you will hear the lids start popping as they cool and seal.

lightly tap the handle of a butter knife on the top of the cooled jars listening for a tinny tap. These jars did not seal properly and will need to be refrigerated and eaten soon.

Follow these directions and seldom will you have a broken jar or poor seal...provided you had a clean / dry jar top to begin with.

Enjoy!


----------



## tacman (Jul 25, 2009)

I use a tried and true brine recipe handed down by my wife's Grandfather.

I truly have not found one better.

*Grandpa Cliff's Salmon Brine:*

1 Gallon Water
1 Cup Canning / Rock Salt (rock salt is harder to disolve due to the size of 
the chunks)
1 Cup Brown Sugar
3T Lemon Pepper
3T Dill Weed
3T Tobasco (or other pepper sauce)

Heat a (about a quart and a 1/2 works well to disolve the salt) portion of the water on the stove to boiling... add salt and disolve....add other ingredients and stir till well mixed and disloved.

Add to remaing cold water ( I use ice alot instead of cold water if I want to use the brine right away)

Cut the fillets into thirds and place the fish in the brine (I typically leave the skin on during the smoking process as it holds the meat together and helps keep the fish moist). Brine overnight in the fridge (about 8 hours).

Air dry the fish for about an hour until it glazes (looks a little milky and becomes tacky) before placing in the smoker ( A fan can speed this process in cooler climates such as ours here in Alaska).

Smoke at / around 170 - 180 until done (time will vary with the amount of fish and humidity). Salmon holds lots of moisture so I do not add the water pan during the smoking process.

Fish is done when it is almost firm to the touch (it will continue to cook for about five minutes when removed from the heat and this avoids overcooking) Internal temp should be around 145 - 150 when pulled from the smoker.

Finished product is moist and tasty with just a hint of the Tobasco (not spicy at all).


Cold smoking for canning...follow the brining directions above but cold smoke it for about 1/12 hours.  You are not trying to cook the fish but flavor it.  The canner will cook it.

Enjoy!


----------



## george (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the brine recipe, I have tried several recipes and haven't found one that I really like. This one looks good, I like the idea of Tobasco Sauce in it, I think I will like it. I will try it soon.


----------



## rivet (Jul 25, 2009)

Excellent post and beautiful fish you got...way to go! Thanks for sharing your recipe and process. We all appreciate that.

Points, bud!


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 25, 2009)

Excellent Post and Q-view Tacman, thanks for sharing the info. And again, welcome to SMF.


----------



## tacman (Jul 25, 2009)

No thanks necessary....just glad I could contribute to the site as I have learned so much from all of you in such a short period of time.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 26, 2009)

To heck with canning them, I want to go fishing with you...LOL  Those are beautiful fish.


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 26, 2009)

Heck, just send me some of them Coho's. Thats Awesome. And thanks for the canning tips.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Good looking salmon Tacman!

Folks remember....when pressure canning OR water bath canning, make adjustments for your altitude. What works for one person might not work for another. 

http://canningusa.com/IfICanYouCan/T...Adjustment.htm


----------



## fishawn (Aug 12, 2009)

Awsome!.... Not much better (if anything) than smoked AND canned salmon. Nice work!


----------



## morkdach (Aug 12, 2009)

i can almost smell it but fresh samon here in kansas is lots a $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.
so i dont smoke it very often but thanks for the qview i can lick the screen


----------

